# DUK news Type 2 Silent killer!!



## DiabeticDave (Feb 11, 2010)

Type 2 diabetes is still a silent killer - most people diagnosed did not recognise early symptoms

18 January 2010

Just over half (56 per cent) of people diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year did not even suspect they could have the condition, as they failed to identify its early symptoms, says a new report by Diabetes UK.

Late diagnosis of Type 2 diabetes leaves people at risk of developing the serious complications of the condition, including stroke, heart disease, blindness, kidney disease and amputation - half of the people with the condition already show signs of complications by the time they are diagnosed.
Most only diagnosed 'by accident'

In addition, the majority of people were diagnosed with the condition 'by accident' while undergoing routine medical tests or while being treated for other conditions or medical issues: only 16 per cent of people were diagnosed after they proactively asked for a diabetes test.
Up to half a million unaware of their diabetes

Diabetes UK estimates that there are up to 500,000 people in the UK who have diabetes but are not aware of it.
Be aware of the risk and ask for a test 

?We need to make sure that people are aware of the risk factors and symptoms of Type 2 diabetes and we need to encourage them to ask for a diabetes test if they are at risk of developing the condition," said Douglas Smallwood, Chief Executive of Diabetes UK.
Early diagnosis helps prevent complications

?Diabetes awareness is key if we want to prevent people from facing a future of ill health: being diagnosed early means that you are less likely to develop the serious complications of diabetes.
Making diabetes a high Government priority

"We already know that more and more people are developing the condition in the UK and therefore we urge the Government to keep diabetes and diabetes awareness at the top of the health agenda.
Diabetes UK leads the way

"Diabetes UK will continue to lead the way with its Diabetes Risk Assessment programme, where we bring diabetes awareness to the general public through UK-wide events and to businesses through targeted workshops.?
New Government programme

Diabetes UK believes that the Government?s new Vascular Risk and Management Programme, targeting people between the ages of 40 and 74, will help identify people with Type 2 diabetes.
Improved access needed

The charity also wants to see improved access to health services for the many communities in the UK who, because of their social or ethnic backgrounds, may currently be excluded from mainstream services.

It is also important that diabetes testing and diabetes awareness programmes are available through a variety of settings, such as pharmacies and local outreach services.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Feb 11, 2010)

*Possible 'artificial pancreas' for children.*

Possible 'artificial pancreas' for children with diabetes

05 February 2010

Scientists in Cambridge have shown that an 'artificial pancreas' can be used to regulate blood glucose in children with Type 1 diabetes. A trial found that combining a real-time sensor measuring glucose levels with a pump that delivers insulin can boost overnight blood glucose control.

The Lancet study showed the device significantly cuts the risk of blood glucose levels dropping dangerously low. In total, 17 children and teenagers with Type 1 diabetes took part in the study over 54 nights in hospital.
Insulin dose based on real-time readings
System lets blood glucose monitor 'speak' to insulin pump

Individually, the glucose monitoring system and the insulin pump used in the study are both already widely used and commercially available. But in order to turn them into a 'closed loop' system, which monitors the patient's condition and delivers treatment accordingly, the researchers developed a sophisticated algorithm to calculate the appropriate amount of insulin to deliver based on the real-time glucose readings.
Artifical pancreas compared with continuous insulin pump

They then measured how well the artificial pancreas system controlled glucose levels compared with the children's regular continuous pump, which delivers insulin at pre-selected rates.

Testing was done in different circumstances and, overall, the results showed the artificial pancreas kept blood glucose levels in the normal range for 60 per cent of the time, compared with 40 per cent for the continuous pump.
Effect on hypoglycaemia

And the artificial pancreas halved the time that blood glucose levels fell below 3.9mmol/l - the level considered as mild hypoglycaemia. It also prevented blood glucose falling below 3.0mmol/l, which is defined as significant hypoglycaemia, compared with nine hypoglycaemia events in the control groups.
An important step forward 

?This research demonstrates that closed-loop insulin delivery can achieve safe and tighter overnight glucose control in children and adolescents," said Dr Victoria King, Research Manager at Diabetes UK.

"This is an important step forward in managing overnight blood glucose levels as well as in the eventual development of a full 'artificial pancreas' which could vastly improve the quality of life for people with Type 1 diabetes and reduce the risk of the associated complications.

?Research is already underway to tackle the challenges of using this type of system at meal-times and during exercise, as well as further research funded by Diabetes UK to extend the use of this technology in adults and pregnant women.?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Feb 11, 2010)

*Anti-obesity drug banned in Europe*

Anti-obesity drug banned in Europe

22 January 2010

The European Medicines Agency (EMEA) has recommended that the appetite suppressant sibutramine, also known as Reductil, should no longer be prescribed by doctors and that pharmacists should no longer dispense the drug.
Review

People taking sibutramine should see their doctor to discuss an alternative, although it is safe to stop taking the drug in the meantime if they wish.

The regulator has been conducting a review of safety and has concluded the increased risks of heart attacks and strokes do not outweigh the benefits.

A trial of 10,000 patients followed for six years comparing sibutramine to a placebo has not yet been reported but the regulator warned that heart attacks and strokes were more common in those taking the drug. People taking the drug only achieved modest weight loss when compared to those on a placebo, the report from the European Medicines Agency said.
Recommendations

Diabetes UK Care Advisor Caroline Butler said: ?Following recommendations from the EMEA, we would advise people with diabetes who are overweight and taking sibutramine to see their GP or healthcare professional to discuss an alternative weight loss drug.

?If people are concerned, they can stop taking sibutramine immediately.?

Sibutramine was licensed for people classified as obese and should be taken for up to one year. More than 300,000 prescriptions for sibutramine were dispensed in England last year.


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2010)

You got the email as well then


----------



## DiabeticDave (Feb 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> You got the email as well then



Yes, but not everyone does, hence my sharing the info.


----------

